# "The file appears to be unsupported or damaged"



## kilbey252 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all

I've got some very alarming problems with corruptions on some of my image files (a run of them in one particular folder - one particular day). The message I get when I click on a preview is:

"The file appears to be unsupported or damaged"

Some images have a corrupted preview image also and appear with coloured blocks on. I know this one folder has corrupted images but don't know about others and I need to find out quite how many are damaged (I'm worried now as there seem to be quite a few). My question is whether I can filter for corrupted images in my entire library (45 ''' images) to see how many images have corrupted? Is there a feature in LR 2.6 to do this?? Or, how else could I do this other than going through image by image?

Any ideas on what could cause the master DNGs to corrupt randomly would also be appreciated - disc errors???

Cheers
Dave


----------



## trevorguy (Feb 13, 2010)

This is most often the first sign of a failing hard disc. Check your existing backups are OK by viewing the suspect files and then I would take a totaly new backup now even if it means buying a fresh external drive. Then run a disc checking program and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2010)

Perhaps it would also be useful to verify that it is actually the original image files that are corrupt/damaged, rather than the previews files or the cache. Try opening one of them outside Lightroom, e.g. in Photoshop, if it opens OK the problem may not be as bad as you fear....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2010)

Off the top of my head, running them through the standalone DNG converter would throw a list of definitely corrupted files, but could miss some. Image Verifier I believe can search for corrupted files too, although I haven't tried it.

Hard drive would be my first thought, but there's a whole host of things it could be. RAM would be another thing I'd check.


----------

